# Grand Finale scare????



## drail14me (Oct 12, 2008)

We're working on our 4th annual haunted trail. This year, I want a startling grand finale scare. For years, I've been drooling over a Poison Props "Demon Wolf Bush Lunger" with sound. However, I can't justify $2600 for a prop that will only get used two nights a year. 




On the other hand, I am interested in trying to build something like it if it can be done for under $1000

I have no experience in working with pneumatics or prop sound devices so I'm looking for any help in how to build something like the Wolf Lunger.

Any ideas on how to build one of these contraptions and get the sound?


----------



## Spooky Dave (May 12, 2011)

Hi Drail,

I'm almost always a champion for the cause of biting off more than you can chew, but honestly, at this stage of the game (approx. two and a half months until go time), that seems like a really hard prop to tackle as your first pneumatic. I love the concept, but you might be better off trying to replicate it with live actors this year and then trying a simpler pneumatic prop next year. As for price, yes, that could certainly be built for $1000 if you have the right tools and know-how.

If you do decide to make the jump and tackle this monster, please let us know!

Dave


----------



## drail14me (Oct 12, 2008)

Thanks for the note Dave. I agree, it's late in the game. I've had a lot of trouble mobilizing the troops this year. As late as it is, I'm still thinking of giving this project a try. I'm retired so I've got some free time. 

I thought of trying a simpler pneumatic but thought, "if I'm going to go through the trouble of dragging the air compressor, generator and stuff out into the woods then I want to do it for something worth the efforts."

I've thought about just buying the major components and just piecing it together such as a DC Props mechanism. If I'm reading right, looking at the DC props site then I can get a heavy lifter ready to go with a controller and audio for $550. All I'd need to do is add my latex prop to the frame and ready to go right? 

However, what I don't like about the DC Props mechanism is that it only seems to have a 3' range of motion where the Poison Props has a 5' range. I've been searching online for others that make mechanisms but have yet to find any.

Thanks,

Dennis


----------



## walterb (Jul 27, 2010)

If u r employed u will not get the trail and that prop built b4 Halloween. I work with pneumatic props and the trial and error on a scissor mechanism will be tough. 

That being said it is a two cylinder prop. The easy part is a medium cylinder that opens the weed coverage. It pushes in one direction with a lever that reverses the direction so both sides open. The monster launch, based on travel distance is a scissor launch. Check the dcprops.com site for an example. It is a single piston that close a linear slider that is connected to a scissor mechanism. It is a easy construction, but hard to get to work as the weight of the scissor and prop have to be supported thru the launch. It can be done without welding, but it does involve metal cutting and drilling of heavy gauge metal.

You will need a single trigger, two effect prop controller, a pico boo will work fine (although there are likely cheaper ones) and it has audio capabilities. You will need an amp and speakers plus lighting. If you want the lighting to be controlled by the prop then a boo box 4 will work better. Oh yeah you will need a compressor with a decent sized tank. Good luck.


----------



## walterb (Jul 27, 2010)

Dennis ur on the right path. I think the extra distance is the scissor prop versus a standard launcher.


----------



## drail14me (Oct 12, 2008)

*Thanks for the advice....*

Thanks for the advice guys. I think I may have a solution. I just got an email from Poison Props. I can get the mechanism for the wolf lunger for $1200 or I can get the mechanism for the Tombstone Jumper for $650.

I can add a controller, motion, valve, regulator for an extra $180

For an mp3 player for sound playback add another $110

I think I may give the Tombstone Jumper a try but not sure what else I need. I want to be able to control the prop, sound, fog machine and strobe light.

I'd like to turn on some sound and have the fog machine start, then trigger the prop and strobe light.

Thanks,

Dennis


----------



## walterb (Jul 27, 2010)

The boo box 4 or flex will do the fog machine, mp3 and 2 motions and lights for $179 or $199. I have used the 8 and it is pretty easy.


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

Or you could roll your own Picaxe based solution for probably under $50


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

If you decide to build this on your own, build a scale model of your mech something like this.









I drilled holes 1" apart in some scrap wood (for adjustment), and played around with the geometry untill I got the movement I wanted. Then I just scaled it up and doubled the pieces to get the final Mech. It was surprisingly accurate and really took the guesswork out of the final build. The only mystery left was if the cylinder I already had on hand would lift it at a reasonable air pressure.

Of course if the mech is a scissor/slider mech, it will be a little more difficult, but a scale model will still help immensly. And the ability to use your hands to start the models movement will give you a very good sense of the leverage and force needed from a cylinder to activate your prop.


----------

